# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  tư vấn dùm mình xem CASE này ổn chưa

## thinhhp91

:emlaugh: *các bro giúp mình nhé* 
các BRO giúp em đánh giá có nên óanh em này về bản không, em nhờ thằng bạn nó chọn cho nhưng chưa tụ tin lắm nên các BRO đánh giá giúp nha...
thanks các BRO nhìu...

1 - MAINBOAD: GIGABYTE™ GA P35-S3L 
- Intel P35 + ICH9 chipset - Support CPU FSB 800/1066/1333MHz upto Intel® Quad-Core processor! - tích hợp SOUND 8-CHANNEL (Intel® High Definition Audio) + LAN Gigabit 1000Mbps + onboard 8*SATAII 3.0Gbps /12*USB 2.0 /3*PCI/3*PCI 1X Support 4 slot Dual channel DDR2 667/800/1066MHz + Khe VGA rời PCI-Express 16X (full support). Cùng với các tính năng hay: SPEED, SMART and SAFE + Virtual Dual BIOS 

2 - RAM: DDR2 1.0GB bus 1066 (PC2-8500) KingMax X2

3 - CHIPSET: Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 2.4GHz 
Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 2.4GHz - 8MB - 64 bit - bus 1066 - SK 775 - Box 

4 - HDD: SamSung 200 GB ****** ATA II (3 Gb/s); 7200 rpm; 8MB Cache 


5 - ODD: SamSung DVD-RW 
SamSung DVD-RW 20x4x20x(+) 12x4x12x(-) DVD / 40x32x48x CDRW 

6 - Monitor: ViewSonic VA712 17inches (cái này em mua hàng cũ có 1 triệu... em đang test thấy còn 95% không biết giá có hợp lý không) 

7 - CASE: Orient (303) Full Size ATX (Vỏ máy tính, chưa có nguồn) 

8 - Nguồn: CoolerMaster Power Supply 600W - 24 pin (RP-600-PCAR) 

9 - KEYBOAD: Mitsumi Keyboard Internet & Multimedia PS/2 - White 

10 - MOUSE: Genius Laser Scroll Mouse 220 (Chuột Laser ) USB 

11 - VGA: Gigabyte 512MB DDR3 nVidia - FX9600GT ( NX96T512H ) 
Dual DVI kỹ thuật số / Dual D-Sub support nSLI Technology + PureVIDEO + CineFX 4.0 Engine + Intellisample 4.0 + UltraShawdow II + MS DirectX Shader 3.0 / Support DirectX 10.0 and OpenGL 2.1 - 256 Bit

tổng cộng 12,5 triệu

Cảm ơn các BRo lần nữa.....

----------


## seominhthanhvip

cau hinh may cua ban cung kha manh do, chac ban cua ban cung ranh ve vi tinh lam, ban con that mac gi ve cau hinh nua k, neu ban muon duoc tu van ky luong thi co the den HoanLongComputer 410 NTMK, minh se tu van cho ban ky luong va ban co the nhan duoc nhieu khuyen mai. Minh Tan 01223012624

----------


## gaunhoiboom

nhìn cái chip core 2 quad là đã chuẩn rồi .trả bù cho cái máy cùi bắp của mình 2.2GHZ.hjk hjk

----------


## nongdanseo

> nhìn cái chip core 2 quad là đã chuẩn rồi .trả bù cho cái máy cùi bắp của mình 2.2GHZ.hjk hjk


Con chip ko nói lên được điều gì cả.

----------


## vietkanpy

> Con chip ko nói lên được điều gì cả.


CPU chính là bộ não của máy tính.
Tất nhiên là CPU cũng cần sự đồng bộ từ phía các thiết bị khác. 
Nếu bạn học về mon kiến trúc máy tính + tìm hiểu về các thế hệ CPU thì bạn sẽ hiểu hơn đấy! Vì thế không phải nó không nói lên được điều gì đâu.

----------


## xinhxinh513

Nếu anh sử dụng cpu q6600 với main đó thì hơi phí!

----------


## ngoduong

2 - RAM: DDR2 1.0GB bus 1066 (PC2-8500) KingMax X2
4 - HDD: SamSung 200 GB ****** ATA II (3 Gb/s); 7200 rpm; 8MB Cache 

Nếu đã lên tới đây rồi sao không lên cao nữa luôn đi, dừng lại 200gb và Ram 2gb (1gbx2) làm gì

Sao không lên nữa luôn, vì chỉ thêm 1 chút tiền là có thể lên một cách OK luôn rồi

----------


## tmvsaigonvenus

cái main chípet có p35 gắn FX9600 uổng wa. Thêm tiền chơi cái main P45 cho nó tê

----------


## phuonglan11

> :emlaugh: *các bro giúp mình nhé* 
> các BRO giúp em đánh giá có nên óanh em này về bản không, em nhờ thằng bạn nó chọn cho nhưng chưa tụ tin lắm nên các BRO đánh giá giúp nha...
> thanks các BRO nhìu...
> 
> 1 - MAINBOAD: GIGABYTE™ GA P35-S3L 
> - Intel P35 + ICH9 chipset - upto Intel® QSupport CPU FSB 800/1066/1333MHz uad-Core processor! - tích hợp SOUND 8-CHANNEL (Intel® High Definition Audio) + LAN Gigabit 1000Mbps + onboard 8*SATAII 3.0Gbps /12*USB 2.0 /3*PCI/3*PCI 1X Support 4 slot Dual channel DDR2 667/800/1066MHz + Khe VGA rời PCI-Express 16X (full support). Cùng với các tính năng hay: SPEED, SMART and SAFE + Virtual Dual BIOS 
> 
> 2 - RAM: DDR2 1.0GB bus 1066 (PC2-8500) KingMax X2
> 
> ...


Thực sự mình thấy chẳng hợp lý tẹo nào với cấu hình này.
Main này theo mình bít thì đã hết hàng . hoặc cũng thấy nó ko họp lý. nếu bạn cần dùng cao sao ko mua lên main EP43 hoặc EP45 . 
về RAM bạn có thể mua Ram 2G 1066 sẽ chuẩn hơn vì máy con main này upto 16G ram. 
ổ cứng thì ko nói đến tủy nhu cầu sủ dụng nhưng nếu bỏ thểm khoảng 200k ban có thể sử dụng ổ 500G
Nguồn thì ... ko có ji để nói vì nó quá cao roài nhung gia thì chàng mềm tẹo nào tính ra giá cái nguồn của bác chi thua mỗi con CPU ... em nghĩ chảng cần thiết như thế hehe.
Bác đã ăn chơi với Gigabyte 512MB DDR3 nVidia - FX9600GT(hết hàng) thị trường còn dòng 512i thôi, với cổng xuất DVI độ phân giải cao mà lại đi kèm với màn hình Crt co fai là tiết kiệm ko đúng chỗ ko?? với bác chắc thêm con màn hình LCD 19 hoặc 22 của Samsung + thêm dàn lòa 5.1 để thương thức âm thanh hinh ảnh hoặc fim HD thì chắc hợp lý hơn .
Tổng thể với cấu hình của bạn cái giá có vẻ là vượt khung [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] mình nghĩ cấu hình bạn đưa ra chac ko đến 12,500k

----------


## phamhungimkt

Cái monitor Viewsonic 17 inch màn hình phẳng đồ second hand tôi mua với thằng bạn 3 tháng trước tại chợ Nhật Tảo có 400k ( Màu còn tốt mà bảo đảm vì ông thầy khoa DT dắt đi mua). Còn cái của bạn đồ 2nd mà 1 chai thì bạn bị lừa nặng rồi

----------


## seopro12345789

Bộ máy này có vẻ không ổn lắm,bạn lên nâng cấp RAM,MAIN Và HDD lên

----------


## nvtuantt

lắp thế này chắc sử dụng vẫn được nhưng mà lởm kởm quá. 
kiểu như mặc đồ hàng hiệu, + i phone mà ngồi xe dạp rách ý. hỏi làm sao mà đi nhanh được. nếu bạn mang về dùng để chơi game thì phải đính chính lại một số thứ.
CPU con 6400 FSB có 1066 tuy bộ nhớ đệm là 8MB nhưng chơi game o bằng Q8200 q82 re hon đấy neu chịu đầu tu thêm vài trăm bạn nên lấy Q8300.
dúng là có tiền mua Q thì nên xài p45 *ASUS P5Q3** DDR3 +Q8300 mới chuẩn. hoặc GIGABYTE GA-EP35C-DS3R (rev 2.1) đây là P35 nhưng hỗ trợ DDr3.*
*VGA thì 9600 cũng dược, nếu chịu đầu tư len 4870 hoặc 9800 thì tốt*
*.* chuột phím vỏ case và nguồn như thế cũng ổn rồi
thử cộng tiền lại nhé
Q8300 ~ 3600K 
giga P35 ~ 2200K
asus P45 ~2900K
VGA 9600~1400K
RAM 2x2GB hoặc 3x1GB ~1700K
HDD 200 và 320GB không lệch nhau bao nhiêu tiền cả, 
DVD vỏ nguồn chuột phím như vậy cũng được.
à quên màn hình chơi game thì >17 LCD nhé 18.5 hay 19 gì đấy 2200 thôi.
giá trên chỉ mang tính tham khảo mình chưa lấy giá chuẩn.
có gì liên hệ 0978955231

----------

